# BSNL is giving FREE Broad Band to NEW users



## dark_king (Mar 12, 2008)

BSNL has decided to offer free trial of 15 days for  		new broadband customers registering their demand for broadband under any  		plan upto 31st March 2008.
Terms and conditions :

 The existing wireline customers of  			BSNL can book for any plan of broadband and will be provided free  			broadband usage for first 15 days and the billing will start after  			completion of free period.
 In case customer does not want to  			continue with the scheme and intimates this to the concerned field  			units before expiry of 15 days, the connection will be closed.
 Customer will be free to choose 			any plan  			of his choice at the time of registering the demand with BSNL.
 All charges, as applicable for the  			chosen broadband plan, shall be payable by the customer after free  			trial period of 15 days is over and customer decides to continue  			with the broadband connection.
 Only 			type-I  			modems will be supplied free to the customer during the free  			trial period.
*bsnl.co.in/newsdetailed.php?news_id=406


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 12, 2008)

good... thnks .. will dump my sirtel now !!!


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

great news... 
15 days mein kitna download ho sakta hai ????? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif
bsnl ki waat laga do *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10a.gif my 400 posts *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

congrats for 400th post,

btw how much time will it take to get conn ?


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 12, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> great news...
> 15 days mein kitna download ho sakta hai ????? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif
> bsnl ki waat laga do *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10a.gif my 400 posts *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif



Abe chor tera dhyaan hamesha chori main hi rahega. Aur 400 bar spamming karke kaun sa bada teer mar diya tune


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 12, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe chor tera dhyaan hamesha chori main hi rahega. Aur 400 bar spamming karke kaun sa bada teer mar diya tune



 CadCrazy
Learning Blender

CadCrazy's Avatar

Join Date: Sep 2006
Location: Gurgaon
Posts: 1,052 

aap se hi sikha hoon... guru dev 
aap ke 1,052 posts ke samane mere 400 kuch nahi..... 



@T159
Thanks


----------



## Chirag (Mar 12, 2008)

So its like I go for H500 plan, I would get ul download for first 15 days? You mean like 2 mbps UL for firsts 15 days??


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 12, 2008)

^^^ Yes, seems like, but I do not trust them in monitoring usage. You make your own opinions regarding this.


----------



## din (Mar 12, 2008)

I think it is like we have to pay everything first. Like rental advance etc. Then will get any plan for 15 days free, if we decide not to continue, they will return the money, thats what I understood.

Anyway having Dataone now, so not much use for me anyway.


----------



## parthbarot (Mar 12, 2008)

Hi,

home 500 plan is best...you will get 2 mbps speed + 2.5 gb download/uload limit per month + 2 am to 8 am free hours!

i am also using it. one of my friends had home900 unlimited-256kbps plan...he cancled it and got home 500... 

overall thing to say is: you can download more in less time! 

enjoy.

Paarth.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 13, 2008)

^^^And also get charged extra if you are not careful or when BSNL makes a billing mistake (which is usual).


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 13, 2008)

suppose if you decide to continue, will we be liable to pay for 15 days usage?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 14, 2008)

> Rockstar11;775075]great news...
> 15 days mein kitna download ho sakta hai ?????



5.8 GB se 4.8GB tak aur bhi jada ho sakata hai


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 14, 2008)

Thats cool! may be they should put some thought on their customer service first  but good offer anyways.

Offtopic: Nightmare, may i request you to change your avatar to something else that is less tacky then this one, its just YUCK!  no offence!


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 14, 2008)

cool but i think we might not get "FULL" speeds and its just their way of attracting customers........................aur 15 days ke baad same old story


----------



## nishantv2003 (Mar 14, 2008)

15 days, hmmmm... let see
abt 30gb(or more), if i put my pc on 24 7...


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 14, 2008)

dude, 15*24*60*60*2/8/1024 GB can be downloaded in that period.


----------



## ankitsagwekar (Mar 14, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> great news...
> 15 days mein kitna download ho sakta hai ????? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/21a.gif
> bsnl ki waat laga do *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16a.gif *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/03a.gif
> 
> *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10a.gif my 400 posts *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


 

u only download 0.5gb = 500mb in 15day


----------



## adi007 (Mar 14, 2008)

one silly question..
i have currently 250rs plan...
can i enjoy the 15 days trail..
i don't think so...am i right..?


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 14, 2008)

^^The thread topic mentions Free Boradband for NEW users


----------



## MiNiMaL_sAnItY (Mar 14, 2008)

Screw bsnl man! I start taking them seriously when they implement unlimited 2mbps plans all across india.


----------



## nvidia (Mar 14, 2008)

Will bandwidth be unlimited in the new plan that we choose for 15 days?


----------



## Faun (Mar 14, 2008)

any new user got the marshmallows  ??


----------



## hailgautam (Mar 14, 2008)

i have applied for one around 6 months back, they have not yet given me at least the phone,


----------



## paid (Mar 14, 2008)

free downloading/uploading limit of 0.5 GB within free period of 15 days


----------



## ico (Mar 14, 2008)

BSNL Broadband was launched on my B'day...... (14th Jan 2005)....I applied for it on the same day......

At that time they were giving free broadband uptil 30th June 2005 for new connections.......
I got my connection in March and I had 3 months of free Broadband but the speed was 256kbps.......

Kaash tabh 2mbps hota............


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 15, 2008)

@ Krazy_About_Technology
Offtopic: Nightmare, may i request you to change your avatar to something else that is less tacky then this one, its just YUCK!  no offence!


bro how many times i tell u guys Digit need update the avatar size some animation avatar not work in digit forum jis yeh ho jaye ga then i change my avatar fine


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't celebrate. They allow only 500 MB only during the trial period.


----------



## jingilala (Sep 24, 2008)

dark_king said:


> BSNL has decided to offer free trial of 15 days for          new broadband customers registering their demand for broadband under any          plan upto 31st March 2008.
> Terms and conditions :
> 
> 
> ...


i have taken new internet connection...its in free 15 day trial period......wil i be charged.......



nvidia said:


> Will bandwidth be unlimited in the new plan that we choose for 15 days?


i have taken new internet connection...its in free 15 day trial period......wil i be charged.......


----------



## casanova (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


This offer was valid only until 31st March.

Requesting mods to lock the topic.


----------



## Jayanth.M.P (Sep 24, 2008)

LOL............dude did you see the date on last post ? you dug up a grave.


----------



## hellknight (Sep 24, 2008)

damn BSNL.. try to give atlease 1 Mbps to us on an unlimited package.. that would be good.. not this


----------

